# Dylans White's Black & White Photography



## [Dillz] (Mar 11, 2012)

Your thoughts are welcomed!  
ill post more as time goes on.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice set of images :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bobnr32 (Mar 11, 2012)

Great variety in your work!


----------



## Stanza (Mar 11, 2012)

I like! But I think the first image it is too blury the skin, and it looks good but not in the lips...


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice set of images. Well done!


----------



## CCericola (Mar 11, 2012)

#1, the skin smoothing was overdone so much that it makes the skin look muddy. For the photos of the guys you need to bring back some of the highlights. They look imbalanced.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 11, 2012)

Great to see you back here on TPF,DW!! Your abilities and photographic sensibilities appear to have increased substantially since I last saw your work. I am really looking forward to seeing more of your photos.


----------



## [Dillz] (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone! On the first image, that was taken at like my 2nd shoot ever and I should go back and re-edit it.  Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Frequency (Mar 12, 2012)

Excellent set, beyond doubt!!! a set that is an asset


----------



## [Dillz] (Mar 14, 2012)

thank you!!


----------



## [Dillz] (May 12, 2012)

Here is a few more.


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2012)

That rabbit head looks cool. There is something unsettling about the look of that bunny face...not sure why exactly...the nametag "makes" the shot, for me.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 12, 2012)

Nice. Some of them seem a little bit OOF though. Namely 3, 5, and 8. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Troutwind (May 16, 2012)

I agree with Derrel. You sidestepped into the surreal with the rabbit head with just a touch of whimsey. I like the convergance of the hallway behind the figure - frames it quite nicely. The light reflection in the eyes is kinda spooky. I like it.


----------

